# Which Motor?



## gskellig (Feb 1, 2010)

I second all of those questions.


----------



## ZX-E (Aug 31, 2009)

Asphalt Cowboy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm getting a bit confused with all the info I'm gathering on electric motors, I thought the ADC FB1-4001 was a good choice, but then I came across Netgain's 9" series(allthough they have a couple). And seeing thread's on Kostov motors and other (european) makes.
> 
> ...


 Well I'll give it a shot.

The ADC FB1-4001 is the same as the old Impulse 8 motor. From what I heard the only difference was net-gain painted the ADC FB1-4003 red, advanced the brushes and called it the Impulse 8. The Warp 9s are rated at 144 volts and the ADC is rated at 120 volts. However, I've seen conversions using the Warp 9 at 288 volts and the ADC 8 up to 192 volts with brush advancement. The Warp motors usually have beefed up brushes and have brush advancement so they can handle a higher voltage but they lose some torque per amp because of it.

The Warp 9 is longer than the Impulse 9 so it will have a higher torque per amp but lower RPM per volt. You should be able to compare them at Netgain's website and see that difference. 

All of these motors have dual shafts, one is the drive shaft and the other is the commutator shaft. 1.125" DE [Drive End] means the drive shaft on the motor is 1-1/8 inch diameter. .75" CE [Commutator End] means the commutator shaft on the opposite side of the motor is 3/4 inch diameter.

The Warp 9 seems like the tried and true method if your car can handle it. Plus it's only $50 more than the Impulse 9. http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Warp+9


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi ZX-E,

Thanks for clearing that up for me, now de values make more sense to me on the Warp motors.

So if I got it right;

ADC FB1 motor is the mother of motors, cheaper because it's older(more reliable?), but lower BHP then Netgain's.

Netgain evolved their impuls 8" to a 9", but same length, and developed the Warp 9 with less Bhp's but better torque. 

So every motor is a good motor, but choice should reflect on what ever vehicle one is going to convert and it's use.

My daily commute is a 26 mile roundtrip through local roads(limit speed is 50 mph), once a week I have a roundtrip of 32 miles(of which a 5 mile stretch of Freeway, limit speed is 75 mph). 

Should I convert to electric, my set up would most likely be:

ADC FB1 or Warp 9" ($250 difference)
10x T1275 trojans (maybe add 2 more T1275 after road inspection due to weight and acomplish 144V)
Curtis 1231C (reliable and not too expensive)

I can't seem to make the right calculations with this set up and afraid of cutting it short when Peukert and winter temperatures (winter time around 30º F) start to nibble at my battery range. I can hold myself to drive 55 mph down the freeway, but what if I come up short of getting home (on a 32 mile monday)?

The ADC seems to have a better efficiency rate(Am I reading the Performance graph right?) and should get me there.

I do have a better option of charging the vehicle at work(no private parking spot in front of my house) with no hassle of cables through public pavement.

All these variable's don't make it easy to make my decision though.
Can anyone comment on what steps to take in making the idea feasible?

Thanks,
David


----------



## ZX-E (Aug 31, 2009)

Asphalt Cowboy said:


> So every motor is a good motor, but choice should reflect on what ever vehicle one is going to convert and it's use.


You're right. Neither motor is really better than the other.

Just because the Impulse 9 has a higher RPM per volt doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be more powerful. The Warp 9 can probably handle a higher voltage, but you'll have to ask someone else to clarify.

The ADC 8 inch is going to be lighter and smaller obviously than the 9 inch motors, so it really just depends on what your power requirements are. If you're looking at cruising at 50 mph in a medium sized car you'll be fine with the 8 inch motor.


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

Asphalt Cowboy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm getting a bit confused with all the info I'm gathering on electric motors, I thought the ADC FB1-4001 was a good choice, but then I came across Netgain's 9" series(allthough they have a couple). And seeing thread's on Kostov motors and other (european) makes.
> 
> ...


I also tried the ADC FB1-4001 & it seems to be a standard among EV conversions but for the record my ride is just really smaller than most EV conversions that you see.


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Automd wrote:



> for the record my ride is just really smaller than most EV conversions that you see.


Hi,

Can you elaborate more about your ride: make,model, curb weight and EV set up?

I've searched through EVAlbum and apart from de odd Lectric Leopard and Gavin' s (KiwiEV) ride, there isn't much I can relate my Renault 11 to!

If anyone can find an example of a renault 11 or alliance vehicle I'd be gratefull (as an EV of course  )

Thanks
David


----------

